# Home Theater Thread



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah i know this is an odd thread for a food forum, but hey why not. Im just curious if any one has used the Viewsonic PJ558D projector. Apparently it can display up to 1080I BUT yet its max res is 1280x1024. Any way im just wondering if any one has used this and seen how well it displays 720P and 1080I. I have the earlier model PJ458D and when i set it to 720P or anything above its native, it goes all fuzzy on me. I dont like the fuzzy look. The reason i choose this one over the home theater models is becasue its 2500 lumen's vs 1500. If its good enough to be used in a business then its good enough to be used at home.

Any thoughts or ideas for projectors.


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

The native resolution of that projector is 1024x768, XGA. That means it’s designed for displaying PC images. It also accepts HD signals and can display 720p or 1080i.

If all you want is an HD projector, you’d be much better off choosing a projector with a native resolution of 1920x1080i that is specifically designed for HD. While the viewsonic may be able to display HD signals, that is not it’s primary purpose. The Sony VPL-VW50 is a good HD projector. 

When picking a home theater component, try to pick pieces that are specifically designed for home theater applications and stay away from “jack of all trades” type devices like this ViewSonic projector. Also, always shoot for a native resolution of 1920x1080. Anytime you push a monitor, TV, projector, etc, outside of it’s native display resolution, you can suffer in picture quality.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah i just noticed one other thing that home theater projectors have. higher contrast ratio. Its price im concerned about. i would like to find a HT projector for 800-1000$ that has a native of 1280x720, 

Newegg.com - BenQ W500 1280 x 720 3LCD 720p Home Theater Projector With HDMI 1100 lumens 5000:1

I dont know much about benq since i have never used there products. 
im just trying to buy a car, 360 and a projector all at once. i all ready have a killer sound system. 10 inch sub thats 585 wats and its all 5.1 THX certified and has the DTS codec.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

6.1 here, 10" sub, Sony components, and Klipsch speakers.  42 Sony HD plasma.

Thought about a proj. but like the mobility.....just in case.-lol


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

so jeeks do you like the klipsch speakers. I like klipsch but i also like JBL's. So what model of sony amp do you have. Sony makes some good stuff. 

my dream system is gonna cost me tons of money. There is a company here in Utah that makes and designs dang good sound equipment. They are Harmon/kardon. They make a excelelnt AV amp that i want. My friend has a 4000 wat sub with a dedicated amp, uses Harmon studio monitors for his speakers, Harmon/kardon amp for the speakers, sub harmonic synth which duplicates the low notes and drops them down an octave, Harmonic synth and a projector. he spent about $20,000 on it. yeah i dont have $20,000. So im sticking with my z-5500's and projector and xbox360 and my uber pc. I wouldnt mind having a better sound system becasue mine is 3 or 4 years old. but it still rocks the house. Plus i have some nice software that simulates tube amplification.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't know the model #'s off the top of my head.  I wanted to get the best bang for the buck putting this system together.  I spent maybe $1000 on everything besides the TV.  I used all Sony components so I wouldn't have compatability issues.  Everything runs through the receiver (DVD, CD, Sat., Xbox, PS2). I got the levels dialed in, so the sound is great.  Some middle of the line speakers handle it nicely.  2x8" front towers, 10" sub, rear in-wall 8" surround, 2x6 center and a rear center. (I'm not a fan of those surround packages with the small satellite speakers) The TV is used only as a monitor so it doesn't interfere with the output of the receiver.  Speaker placement, leveling and cable usage on the video and audio is key.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah i agree with you on pre packed theater in a box. But for 300$ for a THX certified system with optical and DTS codec and 1010 wats, i couldnt complain. Im glad i bought this set. its nice and neat and loud with no distortion for the bass. But at the same time if i had the money i would buy this
Newegg.com - Recertified: harman/kardon AVR635B 7.1CH Audio/Video Surround Receiver
and then some klipsch speakers or polk audio.

or even this for bang for the buck
Newegg.com - Pioneer VSX-817-K XM and SIRIUS Satellite Ready 7-Channel A/V Receiver


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

Jeekinz which Sony HD do you have? I have the 40 inch XBR2 and am in love with it. I have not convinced my wife to let me hook up any sort of sound system to it yet though. I will fight that battle in another few years. I have some great old B+W speakers along with some Bose cubes. The Bose speakers are pretty good, but the B+W blow them away. I would probably end up with a Yamaha receiver, but I love Sony as well and they have never let me down so if price becomes an issue I might settle for a Sony when the time comes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks good.  I hate silver components.....reminds me of the 80's.  My DirecTV receiver came silver, I want to paint it black.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

GB, my bad...Sony KDL40S2010.  40 not 42.

It only has one HDMI port that I run the DVD through.  There's supposed to be some sort of converter you can buy to add more HDMI ports, which would be nice for satellite.

Really plan out the new receiver.  Make sure it can handle all of your components and their cabling.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah planing is everything.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely!

I went with the TV I have because it has 3 HDMI ports (among many other reasons). Right now I do not have any of them in use though. My DVD player does not have HDMI (it is a piece of junk) and I have been told that from cable box to TV it really does not make any noticeable difference.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

My DVD player has Upconversion to convert the video to 1080.  Your set is coupla notches up from mine, so you should have a few more options on cables.  There's a big difference with HD channels using the proper cables.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

OK I guess I will buy myself an HDMI c able then. I have seen a number of sites where the prices are very low. It blows my mind that the big box stores can get away with charging over $100 for an HDMI cable when they can be found online for $10 or less.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, tell me about it.  Best Buy charged me $60 for one!


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

Circuit City wanted to charge me $110. I told the sales guy yes (to get him off my back) and then when I got to the register told them to put it back on the shelf.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2007)

Now I can see all the pot marks on Joe Torre's face.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

We were watching Saving Private Ryan the other night and in the opening scene there is a very close closeup of a face. My wife got grossed out by all the black heads she could now see. I told her to just stare into the eyes. Don't look at the nose


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL yeah best buy wanted me to pay 85 for a monster component cable set so i said nope. monster cable makes you pay for name and nothing else. So i went to my local electrical whole sale place which carries everything you can think of in the electrical world. They have a box full of tubes for amps and what not. any way i bought me 20 feet of coax cable at .08$ a foot and then some RCA ends and built my own cables. spent 16 dollars and now i have 3 6 foot component cables. i tired making an s video cable and dvi one once but it did work to well. then they wanted to spend 50 on a coax digital sound cable so i took one of the antenna RG6 patch cables that cam with my surge protector and then went to radio shack and for 2$ bought me some F connector to RCA and it works just fine. I still get dolby digital and DTS with the cable.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

ok so here is a nice projector. tell me what ya think
Runco's $250,000 Signature Cinema SC-1 projector - Engadget


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

I wouldn't pay a penny over $249,950 for that.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 27, 2007)

GB said:


> I wouldn't pay a penny over $249,950 for that.



Me neither. To bad thats there lowest model. i would hate to see how much the bigger ones cost. Its hard to tell if thats for a movie theater or a home. I know that the theater i go to all the time uses DLP technology, so im wondering if they use this same brand.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldnt say that you only pay for the name with Monster cable. I have used a number of different cables out there and the Monster Cable is pretty good for the price.

I have a Yamaha RX-V1 receiver, Polk LS-90's, Polk surrounds, Sunfire sub, but I am still waiting on a TV that really impresses me. Maybe next year I will be ready for a new TV. haha


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 27, 2007)

NAchef said:


> I wouldnt say that you only pay for the name with Monster cable. I have used a number of different cables out there and the Monster Cable is pretty good for the price.
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V1 receiver, Polk LS-90's, Polk surrounds, Sunfire sub, but I am still waiting on a TV that really impresses me. Maybe next year I will be ready for a new TV. haha



Yeah i can see your point on the quality, but still they do charge a hefty amount. For example there home theater surge protectors are way to over priced imho. For $200 from monster you get a 6125 joule rated surge protector with 8 outlets. for $75 from cyber power you get a 6000 joule rated surge protector with 8 outlets. Other than that monster does have dang good quality wire. If i didnt know how to make my own i would most likely buy from them or acoustic research. 

So do you like the Yamaha receiver. i have not played with them enough to have my own POV. However I do know that they make a wicked baby grand piano. I like Polk audio. They are pretty well engineered imho. I like them better than bose. Whats your guy's opinion on Bose? I think they are really good but i think with good planing you can build just as good for a better price.


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2007)

I think Bose is a decent product, but certainly no where near top of the line. For the average consumer Bose is great. For an audiophile or someone who thinks they have a good ear then Bose is middle of the road IMO.

Yamaha makes amazing sound equipment.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 27, 2007)

See thats what i say about Bose also. I think i have a good ear due to guitar and being in the music hobby. I do not know how to read music so i have to write my songs by ear. 

I agree that there is better equipment out there. I wonder if you can build a better system than Bose for the same price. If you had $2000, do you think you could pull together a amazing sound system. I bet you could.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought my Polks back in 1995 or 1996, if I were looking at speakers today I would probably go for the Paradigm Studio or Signature series. Bose is nice, it just depends on what you really want from your speakers. I like to crank mine at times and rock out with my bleep out. jk  With the Bose you really couldnt do that. I had a party one time and my neighbor, across the street, said her windows were shaking, Bose wouldnt go that loud.

I like the Yamaha, I have had just about every other receiver out there and the Yamaha just fit me better. Sounds good, but if I did it again I wouldnt go for the top of the line.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 27, 2007)

So Nachef, were do you purchase your yamaha, store or internet. There is a store by me named Inomative car audio and they also deal with home theater. They have some awesome awesome stuff. I have not heard any paradigm stuff yet. Does best buy carry them. 

Yeah i like to rock out but most of all i love movies with deep bass that just rattles your fillings out of your face. thats the best. I wanna try the Harman/Kardon.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to buy my stuff from Broadway Audio Video on State and about 3000 So. He no longer has the store running, he only does installations now.

I have not been to Innovative Car Audio, they do sell the Paradigm but not sure what they actually have in stock. I want to go see but I know they dont budge on prices. I could have gotten $800 off of a $1900 set at Broadway, but Innovative wont do that.

What Harmon/Kardon are you talking about? I have not looked into subs for years, after I got my Sunfire I stopped reading about them.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm, 30th and state huh. i havent seen it but then again im not lookin for it either. Yeah innovative will not budge at all. I might go through them for my car audio, but then again thats a crap load of money. They did however love my 200$ sound card for the pc. Maybe i have seen paradigms at innovative. The ones im thinking of were about 5 feet tall and cost about $10,000 each. They could have been JBL's but im not sure.

Ok the harman/kardon i want is there receiver. 
harman/kardon
its gorgeous, i love it. this is the one my friend has that he has the studio monitors hooked up to as his fronts and center. then he has his 20 inch sub that is inclosed in a 4x2 box, hooked to a 4000 wat amp then that amp hooks to the receiver. his sub is behind his wall. His wall has two 1x1 port holes cut into it for the the bass.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 27, 2007)

A lot of times you can find the cheaper models with a lot of the same features as the expensive units. My Yamaha was just over $2k when I bought it but 2 years later I could have gotten the same features on a model that cost under $600. 

It looks really nice but it may not be worth it in the long run. I am already wanting to buy a different receiver but to part with a $2k+ unit is harder than parting with a $500 unit.

I am just guessing on the South, but it was in that area.

I will have to go check out Innovative and see these speakers!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 27, 2007)

I always look for 'last years model' sales. I've been there, done that, trying to keep up with technology.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats what i need to do is look for last years models. Im always trying to keep up with the jones's. 

Nachef, is that place gone or is it still there becasue on tuesdays i go to a lil place down around 33rd and state called chicken express. best dang chicken n ribs. You can see them rotisserie the chicken and ribs in a fire pit as you eat. If its still there ill have to drop in. Oh and in case your looking for a good place to buy wire, EWS on 45 and state are way good and so is Ray elco.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks I will check them out.

No, Broadway is no longer open but it is possible that we could still order stuff from him. He sent me a letter when he closed the doors stating he was only doing home theater install but could still help with any product. I will find the letter and give him a call and let you know.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

ok cool. hopefully ill be married in a year so im gonna have to save money for that first. Then i can start collecting pieces, or at least i hope so. Yeah EWS is Electrical Wholesale Supply of Utah. They have everything from networking to home audio and in between. But mostly commercial and residentual wiring such as romex cable and what not. They do carry speaker wire and video cable. its like .16$ a foot for RG6 coax and .08$ a foot for CAT5E.

Ray Elco is a awesome awesome place that has electronics form the 50's all the way till now. They have cable out the wazoo. You cant go wrong with EWS and ray elco.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure when I will need new wires but I will remember that. I have boxes full of wires!

I have some Kimber Cable speaker wire that is made here in Utah that I havent heard much about lately. I dont think I have used those for almost 10 years.

I do have an old radio that needs tubes however, so maqybe I will go into that Ray Elco and see what they can get for me.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

cool, i know that in the past i have seen tubes at ray elco but not sure if there the kind your looking for. there a bazillions of types of tubes. lol. but i bet they could help you out.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

dude you guys need to try TVU networks | Welcome.. its free cable  streamed over the internet. im watching spike tv right now.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 2, 2007)

Laser TVs launching Christmas 2007 - Engadget


----------



## NAchef (Oct 2, 2007)

This article is a year old, I have not been able to find anything recent on these as I was interested also. Could make TV prices drop as well, still not sure if I should get a TV this year or wait tell next year. Maybe I will just get a 32" this year and put it in the bedroom once I get something bigger.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 2, 2007)

dang. its the first i have heard of it. i usually dont pay attention to new tv's since i dont watch tv to much. school and work is me life along with that thing called dating


----------

